
Show HN: Remote work statistics - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/remote-work-statistics
======
mikece
Every time I see a reference to Ghost I think of the interview with the
founder where he lamented the choice of NodeJS, insisting that if he had opted
for a modern PHP framework (Laravel was named) they would be 1.5 years further
down the feature roadmap.

[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/07/26/ghost-
open-s...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/07/26/ghost-open-source-
publishing-platform-with-john-onolan/)

~~~
raunometsa
I've built RemoteHub in PHP on Laravel. There's also some jQuery written (you
can call me oldschool) – I should maybe switch my JS framework. But I'm used
to jQuery, hah. And what's wrong with jQuery?

I mean, yes I've played around with Node etc, but somehow I've sticked with
PHP. Maybe because it was the first language (computer language) I learned.

And I really like Laravel. It's actually so cool that you can use frameworks
like Laravel for free although a lot of people have contributed a massive
amount of their time into these open source projects. And then you come and
just built your project on top of it!

------
docdeek
Automattic should really be on that list: "We’re a distributed company with
1,146 Automatticians in 72 countries speaking 92 different languages.” [0]

[0]: [https://automattic.com/about/](https://automattic.com/about/)

~~~
naveen_
Glad to know this!

------
rehemiau
If I go to [https://remotehub.io/cities](https://remotehub.io/cities) and
scroll down too quickly, each new chunk of cities may load multiple times.

Yeah, no, thanks.

------
bevacqua
Elastic has 1800+ distributed employees, should probably be in your list

~~~
raunometsa
Cool, thanks. Added to my todo list!

------
Keats
How do you get the data? I know one company in the list and the
numbers/countries are completely wrong.

~~~
raunometsa
Some added by me based on their website, some joined themselves. I reach out
to the ones I add and ask them to review and fix. Not all answer me though.

Let me know which company and I'll try to reach them and fix! You can also
email me hello at remotehub

~~~
Keats
For HumanMade you can compare your map with the one on their website (at the
bottom): [https://humanmade.com/who-we-are/](https://humanmade.com/who-we-
are/)

------
HIP_HOP
YARW - Yet Another RemoteWork Website

~~~
madarco
That's true, but I've seen a lot of those remote work website being a remote
worker myself, and this it's A LOT ahead.

Also this link in particular shows the most important metric that everyone is
neglecting in other similar sites: how many cities your "remote" company
cover?

It's also an important metric to understand the company colture: for eg. a lot
of US-based remote companies hire only US-based employees

~~~
stakhanov
To me it just seems like they make money off of these companies, and, as a
quid pro quo, put up a website calling them "top". Nothing much to see there.

~~~
clarry
Yea, I was actually expecting and hoping to see some sort of actual statistics
about _remote work_ , not a score-board for companies to boast on about how
wide they've spread.

~~~
raunometsa
Good point. What kind of stats would be interesting? I'm thinking about doing
some questionnaire with remote companies on my site.

I've started with "interviews". Basically a list of questions remote companies
can answer. Not too many yet, but some: [https://remotehub.io/remote-
work](https://remotehub.io/remote-work)

~~~
clarry
How about questionnaires for remote workers?

It'd be interesting to know more about why and how people ended up working
remote, how it impacts their lives, how it impacts their job search, how it
impacts their day-to-day work, what kind of sacrifice (if any) was required to
go remote, what sort of experience did they have to start with, etc.

~~~
raunometsa
Cool, thanks. Also curious how people end up working remote. Maybe they read
about how cool remote work is (haha ok there are downsides too) and then they
ask their employer to allow remote or find a new job.

Anyways, Buffer did a nice report: [https://buffer.com/state-of-remote-
work-2019](https://buffer.com/state-of-remote-work-2019)

and they are working on new one together with Angel List (maybe more).

------
tristor
This dataset is very incomplete. I guess I’m partially at fault for that as I
know your team reached out to me multiple times to answer a survey prior to
you launching the site.

Is it still possible to contribute data?

~~~
raunometsa
I also made a "verified" filter to find companies who have reviewed (and
fixed) their profile: [https://remotehub.io/remote-companies-with-verified-
profile](https://remotehub.io/remote-companies-with-verified-profile)

But yes, I'm trying to reach everyone I add. I usually find a general email
and often won't get any reply. But I get it. Email is full of spam! :)

And of course you can contribute! I'm happy to fix any data! If you're with
one of the companies listed on my site, just email me and I'll give you edit
access. There's admin available for editing locations, benefits, retreats and
everything else on the company profile.

------
RickJWagner
Remote work rocks!

I've been a remote corporate employee for 9 years now. (Had 21 years of non-
remote programming before then.)

It's pretty much a must-have for me now. I really love it.

------
highwayman47
Thank you, this is well done and I'm a proponent of anything that gets more
people on board with remote work!

------
Aeolun
I note that _none_ of these companies appear to have any employees in Asia...

~~~
deanstag
I saw atleast two companies with employees in Asia.

~~~
Aeolun
Yeah, I later found that the map just centered on where most employees were,
and that was always Europe/US, so Asia was never really displayed.

------
notus
Sponsored by Gitlab.

~~~
raunometsa
Nope.

